# Pompano?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

What is the most efficient way to catch pompano?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Gill net 


But thankfully those are illegal! I would say when they are running the most effective method is throwing a jig off the pier just outside the breaking waves. I've seen many limits caught within an hr or less In the spring. Second best method would be the old faithful pomp rig in the surf (if your fishing the proper areas) I like peeled shrimp because I feel it gives me a shot at more species like sheepshead, redfish and whiting although all of them will eat a sand flea. 
I'm sure none of that was groundbreaking news but that's my answer


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

what lb test would best be used?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

not sure what the consensus will be but I use 20lb braid, a 20lb fluor leader (about 18") and then the pompano rig. I tie a snap on the end of my leader and then attach that to the swivel on the pompano rigs I buy at Dizzy Lizzies. Use either a double uni or Albright to attach leader and braid together.


----------



## 285mdelmar (Jan 1, 2014)

i have a 250 yds 15 ld test ande back country mono blue and a pink 25 lb test foloral carbon leader. 7 ft rod


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I use my bull red rod which is a Penn 6/0 with 80lb power pro. I tie up 120 steel leader with 10/0 circle hook. I use a shovel nose lobster for bait!


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

285mdelmar said:


> what lb test would best be used?



I generally use 10lb test when jigging and 12lb when surf fishing. This is just what I prefer.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

acoustifunk said:


> I generally use 10lb test when jigging and 12lb when surf fishing. This is just what I prefer.


I dont surf fish with set rods but I do surf fish with jigs. I like 6 or 8 when walking the beach and 10 when I'm fishing the pier.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

acoustifunk said:


> I use my bull red rod which is a Penn 6/0 with 80lb power pro. I tie up 120 steel leader with 10/0 circle hook. I use a shovel nose lobster for bait!


You must be going after the giant Permit using a whole shovel nose.


----------

